# Found a Schwinn fender bomb



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 12, 2015)

One of these popped up on ratrodbikes.com in the fresh finds section. Lucky a really cool dude found it and helped get it in my hands.

Need it for my '39-'40 Autocycle/Whizzer.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 12, 2015)

That whizzer is absolutely cool. I want it!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice finds!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldHarley (Oct 22, 2015)

My uncle had the same problem with his Whizzer...the tank kept changing colors!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 22, 2015)

OldHarley said:


> My uncle had the same problem with his Whizzer...the tank kept changing colors!




Between the two Whizzer I have, I've constantly swapped tanks.

Good eye!

The red tank is original to the kit on this bike! 

So it's right now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

